# JD450 crawler loader



## pbocco (Jul 31, 2018)

I recently paid a lot to have a local shop rebuild the right side steering clutch on my 450 crawler. It doesn't steer good. The repair shop won't do anything about it ! Is this just an adjustment thing? How involved is this to do? Would a 1967 jd450 crawler/loader be tremendously difficult to steer ? Any info would be greatly appreciated.
its a plain 450
T5E3M-051875 T
HLR
thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it the right side steering clutch that is giving you problems, or is it the left clutch is just not performing as well as the rebuilt side?
Could very well be an adjustment, I suppose. Member Groo has a crawler, I'm sure he'll tune in and offer some help. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pbocco (Jul 31, 2018)

the right side...we are going to attempt the adjustments this sunday when my mechanic friend comes over...


----------

